# Squeeze Tubes



## dalewaite48 (Nov 9, 2014)

Looking where I can purchase 2 oz. squeeze tubes to dispense my Hand and Body lotions. I have looked at all my normal suppliers like wholesale supplies, and Bramblewood and apothecary, no one carries it. I am looking for something nice and small that women can throw in there purse.


----------



## Susie (Nov 9, 2014)

I Googled "squeezable tube packaging" and got a plethora of options.  The downside, however, is that those are all really geared for a machine to fill and seal on a production line.  And the minimum orders are around the 10,000 piece size.  

Then I remembered seeing some "BPA free travel tubes" and looked those up, sure enough, many options.  Here are a couple:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GSQHCQU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

http://keansilicon.en.alibaba.com/p..._Outdoor_Travelling_Bottle_Cosmetic_Tube.html


----------



## Dahila (Nov 9, 2014)

I buy them in Target


----------



## new12soap (Nov 9, 2014)

Have you seen these?

http://www.lotioncrafter.com/dispensing-tube-white-45ml-and-80ml.html


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 9, 2014)

Tottles (aka squeeze tubes, aka Malibu bottles) also heat-sealable squeeze tubes: http://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/PlasticTubeBottles.html

In particular this one comes in a 2 oz size: http://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/fin109e.html


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 9, 2014)

A few more
http://www.elementsbathandbody.com/2-oz-Natural-Malibu-Bottle.html
SKS also carries tottles
https://www.ebottles.com/showbottles-bottle-71-kw-TOTTLES___HDPE.htm
http://www.dhgate.com/product/25pcs...-tube-bottle/204455652.html#s1-17-1|718062855


----------



## tinytreats (Nov 10, 2014)

I had the same problem trying to find squeeze bottles. Try searching Malibu bottles. I got mine from voyageur soap and candle


----------

